# Gandalf a steward?



## Kyranger (Jul 30, 2010)

What did Gandalf mean when he told Denethor that he was a steward? Did he mean something like that it was his job was to care for middle earth, or..... well what do you guys think?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 31, 2010)

He meant that on the ship over from Valinor, he worked as a ship's steward to pay for his passage. 


Seriously, his job was to care for Middle-earth versus Sauron, not just Gondor remaining as a kingdom.
By saying "Or did you not know?" to Denethor, he was assuming that as a loremaster with every document & scroll written in over 3000 years available to him as ruler of Gondor, there must've been a record or note/footnote of where the Istari came from somewhere that Gandalf had come across in his search for Isildur's scroll.

Edit: 
I also think that history of The White Counci'ls & Gandalf's activities in particular must've been known to some degree in Minas Tirith...... 

Therefore Gandalf is saying to Denethor "Don't you know I'm not just in this for Gondor, but have been sent to help aid in the battle against Sauron for ALL Middle-earth?"


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 31, 2010)

This is a pretty thought provoking topic, I wonder who if any knew Gandalf's nature outside of the havens and the Elves. It goes along with the guise of an old man, if he was meant to be known and expected to be respected he could have been set in a more impressive form, like a balrog of light or some such


----------



## Afalstein (Jan 3, 2011)

In a general sense, the statement is a parting shot at Denethor. Basically, it says, "okay, you're the Steward of Gondor. You protect Gondor. I am the protector of everything. If one small flower remains untainted by Sauron, it will be worthwhile. I'm a steward too." It's a way of telling Denethor that he thinks only of Gondor, and needs to keep in mind the larger picture.

The interesting point, however, is who Gandalf is a steward FOR. Denethor is a Steward of the King, one who is theoretically keeping the kingdom in order for him. Gandalf, of course, can only be a steward for the Valar, or even for Eru, and his task is to clear it of Sauron's evil.


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 16, 2011)

Prince of Cats said:


> This is a pretty thought provoking topic, I wonder who if any knew Gandalf's nature outside of the havens and the Elves. It goes along with the guise of an old man, if he was meant to be known and expected to be respected he could have been set in a more impressive form, like a balrog of light or some such


 
I've often wondered that too. It adds much to the foolishness and forgetfullness of men (like the Rohirrim fearing Fangorn and Lorien) to think few if any knew the true nature of Gandalf. Most probably knew he was unnaturally old (but did not ofcours come close to guessing his true age) and saw him as some old sorcerer or something.

In the end at least Frodo understands:

_'No, Sam!' said Frodo. 'Do not kill him even now. For he has not hurt me. And in any case I do not wish him to be slain in this evil mood. He was great once, of a noble kind that we should not dare to raise our hands against. He is fallen, and his cure is beyond us; but I would still spare him, in the hope that he may find it.'_


----------



## Sulimo (May 14, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Prince of Cats* 

 
This is a pretty thought provoking topic, I wonder who if any knew Gandalf's nature outside of the havens and the Elves. It goes along with the guise of an old man, if he was meant to be known and expected to be respected he could have been set in a more impressive form, like a balrog of light or some such

I agree. However, there are some moments in the books where a few characters do try to dig a little deeper. Such as when Frodo is going through Ithilien with Faramir they discuss Gandalf:



> Many are my names in many countries, he said. Mithrandir among the Elves, Tharkun to the Dwarves; Olorin I was in youth in the West that is forgotton, in the South Incanus, in the North Gandalf; to the East I go not



This leads me to think that Faramir has put some serious thought into who Gandalf was. 
I also recently noticed a very deep thought that came to Pippin in the RofK. I can't immediately find the quote, but it is essentially when Pippin really perceives the power of Gandalf, and begins really questioning how old he is. Funny it took Pippin that long, but half the Hobbits seem ignorant of Strider being the King. I never quite figured that one out. 

Also Treebeard most likely knew as well as Aragorn.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 15, 2011)

I always forget that Gandalf isn't really that old man but that's just the form they took when they came to Middle Earth. 
This picture:





is one someone made of Olorin in Valinor. It's hard to see him as becoming Gandalf the steward in Middle Earth lol.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 17, 2011)

Valar and Maias are ageless... They can take any shape they want and thus be any age they want or need to be. Of course, when in Aman, they would choose a being in its prime age. So seeing Olorin as an Elf (note the ears), who always appears young, is no suprise.

But I have never pictured any of the Valar or Maias as being of a certain age... They are young and ancient at the same time...

*Nice Sig... Sorry for copying the idea*


----------

